# Citation for hiking on WMA



## Hiking guy (May 9, 2021)

Hi Everyone, I didn't notice a sign and accidentally hiked through WMA land with a friend. The ranger gave me a citation and gave them a warning. I really wish there was a barrier to keep this from happening. We were focused on watching the birds and identifying plants. 

Has this happened to anyone else? May I have some advice?

Thank you!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When you are accessing a WMA you need to know the rules of that WMA. As for no sign, signs get torn down by those who think that they know better than those who are managing the area. Sometimes there may be a sign and other times there isn't it is a hard call but there is usually a notification board at the entrance telling people if they are closed or not and what can and can not be done inside of it. 

The best thing that you can do is to go tell it to the judge. Tell the judge what happened and they may reduce the fine or get rid of it completely. 

Here is a notice that was posted on the DWR site last December on the closed areas. 






7 wildlife management areas will close Jan. 1


To help protect big game animals, especially deer, the Utah Division of Wildlife Resources annually closes seven wildlife management areas in northern Utah.




wildlife.utah.gov


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

OnX


----------

